# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Ép xung chip.Ai bro vào giúp em ^_^

## new led

em muốn ép xung chip thì phải làm như thế nào.máy em có cầu hình như sau:
chip :intell pentium dual core e6500 2,93ghz
main:g31tm-p21
ram:3g
em có thể ép xung chip lên bao nhiêu ? ai bro giúp em cái.:emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## tuoiyeux

chip vậy thì dùng được rồi ép chi.
công nghệ ép xung rất phức tạp nếu không đúng kĩ thuật thì toi con chip.
you có thể tìm hiểu thêm trên google.

----------


## tuboi

ép xung nghe rất phức tạp và cầu kỳ nếu bạn đi chuyên sâu và muốn máy có một thể lực vượt trội. ở đây mình nói khái quát co bạn biết ép xung có 2 dạng: chuyên nghiệp và nghiệp dư. nếu bạn cần hiệu năng ko cao thì bạn ép bằng phần mềm của hảng có sãn ( rủi ro thấp ). nhưng bạn phải có tản nhiệt cho cpu, chip cầu bắc và nam tốt. đơn giản là 1 fan có hiệu suất cao là ok.

----------


## Boom

> em muốn ép xung chip thì phải làm như thế nào.máy em có cầu hình như sau:
> chip :intell pentium dual core e6500 2,93ghz
> main:g31tm-p21
> ram:3g
> em có thể ép xung chip lên bao nhiêu ? ai bro giúp em cái.:emlaugh::emlaugh:


với cấu hình máy vậy bạn có thể up tới 4.0ghz và hơn thết nhưng bạn sẽ phải sắm cho con cpu của bạn bộ tản nhiệt bằng hơi nước không thì nó đi luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
mình khuyên bạn ko nên ep xung chi với cầu hình máy của bạn cũng đủ để làm nhiều thứ roài, bạn có chơi game hạng nặng ko mà cần cao thể
cái gì cũng có 2 mặt của nó, ép cũng được thôi nhưng những gì chín ép thường ko ngon
(kinh nghiệm sương máu đó, toi con chip d 4mb cache vì dại dột) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

thanks các bạn nha.ép xung chip' nghe phức tạp quá

----------


## sonseo9x5s

> thanks các bạn nha.ép xung chip' nghe phức tạp quá


+ oc thâp thì ko sao. oc cao mơới tôn tiêền

----------


## zincos

ép xung = overclock = oc, không khó nếu hiểu biết cấu trúc.
nhưng đối với máy của bạn, cần gì ép, mà ép cũng chưa chắc gì lên.
đối với các sản phẩm công nghệ bây giờ, việc ép xung đơn giản hơn nhìu cho dòng k của sandy brigde (intel)
muốn tập chơi, đầu tư 2500k chơi thử đi bạn. biết chơi thì lên 2600k:lick:

----------

